# Killed a Few Grouse This Weekend.....



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i went pheasant hunting and we were walking in some praire lands and some grouse/praire chickens got up a guy dropped on and the other was behind me i shot twice not hitting it but then the stupid thing flow right into a bunch of people in my group they dropped it like a stone. We kept walking and one got up and my dad dropped it. When we got back to the truck i looked at the bird. They are pretty looking birds, my grandpa is going to mount it for him i think being he is a taxadermist. A while later walking a slough another 2 got up and a kid dropped one and one flew 45 yards from my dad and he said what the heck and shot at it knowing he wasnt going to kill it, but to his surprise and mine it fell. I wish i could of shot one. :beer:


----------

